# Going to look at this guy....thoughts?



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

I know it's not the correct confirmation picture but for now it's the only one I have. Anybody see any issues for a trail horse?
Registered paint gelding


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Would like to see his pasterns, but nothing it screaming at me.
Looks like a nice horse and a lovely color bonus!


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

From that pic I would definitely go look at him. Everything seems decent enough!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

hes cuteeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! Hope you have a wide saddle! lol


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

you better be careful posting links to horses that cute! Someone else may go snatch him up! He is just adorable and looks great for his age!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

^^ has been known to happen.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Shoulder looks straight to me, but whether or not that would be issue is up to you and how pasterns are too.

The age would bother me, if going to trail ride a great deal.

And, maybe I am wrong, but I would be wondering about how he isn't being ridden and it's not fair to him? Horse doesn't care if it is ridden or not.

Would wonder about health issues starting to show up if I were you.

May just want to size down on horses of course but?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I like his bone.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

what a cutie.. be careful Someone almost bought Cody out from under me when I posted links to his add. Not very nice but they didn't get him  and I am so glad they didn't


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

He was sold before I got to him :-( Usually happens to the good ones I find.


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

SpiritLifter said:


> He was sold before I got to him :-( Usually happens to the good ones I find.


Bummer. Must mean that your horse is still out there waiting for you!


----------



## Charley horse (Nov 12, 2012)

This was a good looking guy but a bit up there already on age...No worries, you will find the one for you!


----------

